# R.I.P to the wonderful willow the bearded dragon



## ducky (Sep 25, 2010)

A few month ago my first reptile died her name was Willow and she was about 5 years old and she died one night and I cry for all of the next day and all my friend wee worried about why I was sad but I wouldn't say because it hurt to much talking about it 
During the day I kept on thinking what if she is still alive but to my dismay she was still dead
I held her for about and hour or so before putting her in a shoe box
The funeral took place a few day later and my other bearded dragon and just sat there side by side in silence then we went back into my house 
I kept on getting these monuments where I can't believe it had happened and think what if this what if that kinda stuff 
I just don't want her to be dead and for that to have just been a dream but alas it is not.


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP Willow


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP buddy


----------

